# 40 this year and worried



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

hi ladies.

I'll be 40 in two months time and trying for my first. My dh has got two kids from his previos marriage,and has had a vas rev aug 2005.His count is ok ,but got 90% antibodies and morp of only 7%.

I have had tests and I'm ok..Lap and Dye/blood tests..all ok..

My question is..

Is there any ladies out there who had Conceived naturally at 40+,with the same problems are we have got?

We are going for IVF at Care in Manchester  probably next year in june time..Any success stories for me.

My doc has told me that time is running out and that comment is making me feel  . .I know that i'm no spring chick,but the age thing is worriyng me...

Any stories welcome.

Hickson xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Hickson

It is certainly true that the chances of success go down the older you get but you are definitely not out of time yet.  If you look through this board, you will find examples of women older than you who have conceived either naturally or through IVF (including me, at 42).  I didn't start IVF treatment till I was 41 although we had been ttc for about 7-8 years before that (we were "unexplained").  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Hickson

Is there any particular reason why you're waiting until June next year ?  I was 39 when I did ICSI....I was lucky to get pregnant on this one attempt and delivered my twins one day after my 40 th birthday.  I really pushed to start asap after the consultation because I knew time was against us.  I had no fertility issues myself and my FSH was fairly low at 5.5....however I still only got 5 eggs and of these only 2 fertilized (luckily both decided to stick around)....not sure what would  have happened if we'd waited....I would be tempted to start sooner if that's an option.  

Eve


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Thanks for your reply.

We are saving up for IVF at the mo,and also I am retraining in a new career,and I wont be qualified till next June..and it is stressful...

I would like to start now,but maybe we could start earlier..nots sure.

Congrad's on your twins!!  thats fab.Where did you have your treatment?

Hickson x


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Hickson

Sorry I've taken so long to reply...bit hectic this end....had treatment at the Chelsea and Westminster ACU (self-funded).

Eve x


----------

